# Roadmaster 8"



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was just at walmart, and they have these red Roadmaster 8" subs for only 20 bucks! Normally I would even consider this "ish" but I thought I couldnt go wrong with 2($20). So I was wondering, I want to put these in the back where the passengers sit. Im not looking for a lot of bass with this, so these should be enough. I was thinking of getting a best buy or whatever amp and just hooking those up. The space thats there is a waste, so I figured what the heck, Ill see what I can come up with.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5714










I figured I wouldnt be able to fit a ten, but an 8" shouldnt be a problem. I wish I had a pic, but they dont have any online. Ill prolly pick these up one of these days. 

What do you guys think?

{EDIT} Here is a pic of a ready made box with them, cant really see the subs, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

have just looked at your sound install and i notice your ground wire is very long i dont know how good the system sounds but ground wire should be as short as possible to maximise the amps efficiancy. good luck with your 200sx club


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I had a sound shop install it, so I figured they knew what they were doing. Thanks for the heads up, I guess ill have to change it.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No one cares? Thanks.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wow.. incredible  
How do they sound? Quality vs Power?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

how does what sound?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> I was just at walmart, and they have these red Roadmaster 8" subs for only 20 bucks


 Towards the end.. it sounded like you bought em.


> The space thats there is a waste, so I figured what the heck, Ill see what I can come up with.


 But have you heard how the subs sound before you buy them? Cuz at my Wal-Mart they have them hooked up to a wall.. but I never really listened to them

Im DuMb by the way.. do not ever forget that


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Oh, sorry, no, I didnt end up buying them, I just wanted to see if anyone knows how they are (for $20).

Do you think you can listen to em? And tell me what you think?

Thanks


----------

